# Flash pattern on whelen 90 hide aways



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

I have a whelen 90 hide away kit in my truck and was wondering how you change the flash pattern. It came with the truck so I have no directions!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

There should be a yellow wire i believe it is, touch that to a gound hold for a second or two and then let off. do this with them on.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1077630 said:


> There should be a yellow wire i believe it is, touch that to a gound hold for a second or two and then let off. do this with them on.


it has a plastic connector where it says flash pattern can I by pass it with just a piece of speaker wire?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

No, how it works is when you apply 12V positive momentary to they yellow wire it will switch the pattern. So if you are just searching for a pattern that you like better than the one that you have now, turn on your strobes, take the yellow wire and TOUCH it to the connector port on the 12V+ (RED WIRE) inside the plastic connector going to the strobe controller box. It will change the pattern for you. Keep touching it to 12V+ and it will cycle through the pattens. I believe there are 10 or 12 patterns.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I found the directions: You can see what I am talking about here.

http://www.whelen.com/install/135/13583.pdf


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorrry I thought it had to be touched to a ground.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Philbilly2;1077794 said:


> No, how it works is when you apply 12V positive momentary to they yellow wire it will switch the pattern. So if you are just searching for a pattern that you like better than the one that you have now, turn on your strobes, take the yellow wire and TOUCH it to the connector port on the 12V+ (RED WIRE) inside the plastic connector going to the strobe controller box. It will change the pattern for you. Keep touching it to 12V+ and it will cycle through the pattens. I believe there are 10 or 12 patterns.


sorry I have the csp 660 so I have a spare purple wire that is coming from power hook up labeled low power, I take it I turn the strobes on then insert that wire into the pattern port for a second and that changes the pattern?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PabstBlueRibbon;1077931 said:


> sorry I have the csp 660 so I have a spare purple wire that is coming from power hook up labeled low power, I take it I turn the strobes on then insert that wire into the pattern port for a second and that changes the pattern?


The purple will cut the power down to 1/2 the power so your 60watt system will only use 30watts of output. The 690 and 660 are the same wiring, just different output levels.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

I just jumped the pattern with some bailing wire. wish there was a better description of the patterns


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Are you looking for this, or do you want a description of what each pattern does?

FLASH PATTERNS 

1. CometFlash®
2. TripleFlash™ 
3. DoubleFlash 
4. SingleFlash 
5. ActionFlash™
6. ModuFlash™
7. MicroBurst II™
8. MicroBurst III™
9. LongBurst™
10. ActionScan™


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

description


----------

